# Murula on day 5



## nottslass (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Chrystal,

I had ET yesterday, the best quality they could find were Murula and 1 was transferred.
I know that after 5 days the embryos should have reached Blastocyst stage. 

Is there any hope of a successful outcome ? if so what would you rate my % to be ?

This is our second cycle,at at 41,our last  !!!


Thank You for your time,it really is appreciated.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

nottslass said:


> Hi Chrystal,
> 
> I had ET yesterday, the best quality they could find were Murula and 1 was transferred.
> I know that after 5 days the embryos should have reached Blastocyst stage.
> ...


Hello,

Only your clinic can really give you an indication of your success rate - based on their database and your full history. Give them a call if they did not give you an idea at ET, though remember it will either happen or not now, whether you know the stats or not!

Ideally an embryo should be a blastocyst by Day 5 but many do not get there until day 6 so it is hopeful that your embryo will still continue. The benefit too is that you know that the best embryo from your group has been selected.

Best wishes


----------

